# ONT3D - this 3D series is going to be awesome!



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been waiting a long dang time for something similar to ASA to come along in the north and now it's here. I am so pumped up to shoot this series and hopefully win some prize money...if I shoot straight for once 

These shoots are absolutely, without question, worth it for you Americans to attend with our dollar being so much below yours. So, check out this link and flyer and pass it along to your friends close to the border or willing to drive up! Hope to see you there

https://www.facebook.com/ONT3D/videos/856477251162775/


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it shotgun start or a rolling start?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Shotgun


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

haillee have to ask if you have over 80 people 4 per group and only 20 targets how then do you do shot gun start.... big back log..then just trying to help... and 100 people is not out of reach since first tourney close to large population area


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

We have 3 ranges of 20 targets ted. K50 and k40 on one, uk50 and uk40 on one, everyone else on another.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

good you,ll need them... lots of course policeing needed ... good job


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

We have at least one range official per course and will double up where numbers are larger


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well done...constant policing will keep back logs to a minimum and max 4 shooters per group.....


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

We have a max 6 policy but with three ranges it isn't likely that'll happen.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Dimitri's Pizzeria and Restaurant in Frankford is supporting ONT3D and all of our competitors! They are about 7 minutes up the road from Batawa Ski Hill

Dimitri is offering a 15% discount on all menu items excluding alcohol for the duration of the Batawa King of the Hill Shootout.

Please reference ONT3D Archery when ordering to receive your discount when checking out!

http://www.dimitris.ca/contact/


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

ONT3D. Sounding better all the time.Looking forward to shooting this series.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Book in a tee time for dirty dozen round. Now available on friday afternoon!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Friday afternoon tee times from 4-6pm, saturday 9 am - 6 pm and Sunday 9 am-12 noon


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Can't do the dirty dozen.I have to work Friday evening.So i will be driveing there very early Saturday morning.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just some further information on our dirty dozen round:
Dirty dozen is open all weekend and we added tee times on Friday. It's 15$ per round and you can shoot as many rounds as you want to pay for and fit in throughout the weekend. It's cash payback by your class accordingly with the class you compete in for regulation rounds. 
10$ of the 15$ per round goes to priZe pot and paid to top 20 %. You can actually take 1st 2nd 3rd etc if you shoot enough rounds
Example: you shoot senior k50 in the regulation tournament, and you shoot the dirty dozen twice. Your score is put up against other senior 50 yard class shooters that shoot the round. If your scores rank 2nd and 4th you get paid for those two slots accordingly.
Again we are always available for contact. You can get me directly at 613-961-9711, text is usually easiest. 
-Eric


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I may just have to come and shoot the dirty dozen on Friday evening instead of going to the club to shoot! Better to practice and maybe win some loot than shoot for free and not win anything! Giddy up!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

You got it


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Anybody Camping in Frankford tourist park?


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

There are a couple people booked in from talking to them


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Good stuff


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Rule Amendment Announcement:

We have three minor rule amendments we would like to announce. As always, due to feedback from our shooters, we want to make things more appealing for everyone. Please engage and let us know what you think

Here they are:

1) All women's classes, until they grow, will not offer a "Senior" division. This will allow for bigger classes and better payouts for all. We WILL always offer a women's class for all of our standard classes EXCEPT UK30, SSUS and CROSSBOW.

2) SSUS will now be open to all UNSIGHTED single string equipment types, WITHOUT a stabilizer. The numbers are not big enough to be exclusive, and once we have attendance to divide the equipment types into MODERN and TRADITIONAL, we will 100% offer that. Once again, this will increase the pot and increase the competition.

3) ALL SHOOTDOWN LEVELS MUST HAVE 5 SHOOTERS MINIMUM. If a 50 yard class does NOT have 5 shooters, the final score for the regulation round will dictate the final standings. This will speed up the end result of the tournaments and allow for quicker departure post tournament.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Kate's Station, located at 76988 Vanastra Rd, Clinton, ON N0M 1L0, is a fantastic little family restaurant with excellent pricing and a wonderful atmosphere. 

The owner, Angelo, is very supportive of ONT3D and our competitors. They are offering a 20% meal discount for the duration of the Warthog Shootout at the Hullett Marsh!


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

We have been beating some ideas around in our heads here at ONT3D for a number of months, even before the inception and announcement of our tournament series, about just how to support existing clubs while also running a successful tournament series, and without interfering with the way things are run. We understand that our tournaments sometime will clash with existing club shoots and shoots put on by other organizations, and we understand that that can be frustrating. There are only so many weekends to work with, after all. We understand that completely. 

So.. The question remains.. How do we support these clubs while remaining singular in our identity? Well, we think we have an answer. 

Through our partnerships we often receive product that is used for random giveaways and to promote the companies that support us. On top of the structured giveaways, we are going to take part of this product and offer it to you. We will list the retail value on each item, and make available raffle tickets for purchase both at our tournaments and online. Once we sell enough raffle tickets to equal the retail value of the item, we will then draw a winner (either online or at the tournaments - wherever it happens first). If a product does not reach its retail value it will be drawn for at the end of the tournament series.

At the end of the season, the TOTAL POT will be divided in two parts (50/50). ONE part will be given as a donation to an existing archery club in Ontario by lottery. The other portion will be retained by ONT3D to put back into the ONT3D Series. 

We want our sport to succeed, and that means the clubs need to succeed as well. Without the small clubs, archery does not thrive. Eric and I absolutely stand behind every one of you, shooter, organizer, comittee member and beyond. Please get in touch with us if you'd like to nominate your club. We will add a running list of nominees on our website as they are compiled. The draw will be by random number generation.

Please let us hear your feedback if you have any!

Hailee and Eric


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Our club support system starts now!

We will be raffling items off from now til the end of the year. 50% of all proceeds generated by these raffles will be donated at the end of the year to a nominated club. (Please email us to nominate a club)

A running total and a list of all nominated clubs will be available on our website the moment our first raffle is done. 

First up is item number 1: 

Duel Game Calls Double Trouble Turkey slate call. These retail for $69.99-$109.99 U.S.

We have available for purchase 50 $2.00 tickets. (1/$2.00, 3/$5.00 or 10/$10.00)
Once the 50 tickets are claimed the draw will be done! Pickup or the winner pays for shipping. 

EMT or PAYPAL to [email protected] and I will email your ticket numbers or call me at 613-243-5544

Item number 2:

One 3 pack of G5 Havoc broadheads. These retail for $60.00 so we have 30 $2.00 tickets available. (1/$2.00, 3/$5.00 or 10/$10.00)
Once the 30 tickets are claimed the draw will be done! Pickup or the winner pays for shipping. 

EMT or PAYPAL to [email protected] and I will email your ticket numbers or call me at 613-243-5544

Please share this post with whoever you think would benefit in knowing. I'll be posting numbered items all week and will have items available at the tournaments as well. 

Support ARCHERY by supporting your local clubs!


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Well Yet another outstanding shoot put on By the crew at ONT3D. Thanks again guys for doing a great job for us 3d archers.. Can't wait for Calibogie..


----------

